# Hi all



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Tis great to find a forum that does not throw about harsh judgements and accepts things that are usually so frowned upon. I can see me enjoying my time here 

I've kept mice for few years, bred my own feeder mice for a few years too and now I have the space and time, intend to explore more into colours and such alike, as well as keeping health my main priority. Like most, I'm sure, having bred for feeders, my knowledge of colour genetics and the like is very limited as healthy was my number one priority before. So it's time for me to start reading up and asking Qs and hopefully achieve something with colour, exciting stuff!

I recently parted with most of my mice, to start over with a different (healthy) strain with the colours I am after. So we now have a gorgeous little white doe (I say little, she looks like she's about to drop lol), a little fluffy ginger girl and a black boy (cutest white smudge on his face). I'm going to test breed for health and then work on getting some pure whites, pure blacks and anything that takes my fancy after reading up on colours and genetics. I'm looking forward to buying in some 'new blood' and working on them. I much prefer to put work into getting what I want, than getting what I want straight off the bat and just keeping it going - where's the fun in that?!

Look forward to chatting with everyone


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcomeany


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Onyx

:welcomeany 
Enjoy the forum and learn lots 
xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hi all and thank you.

Are there many from Scotland about?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

There's a few from Scotland......
Read this thread to find out some of them 

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3076&hilit=scotland&start=10


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Whoo fab thankyou!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello & Welcome to the forum!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow newbie who's also a Scot in south Lanarkshire


----------

